# Smoked Pork Loin with Mahogany Sauce



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I tried my hand at smoking a 9 pound pork loin. Here is what I did.

Cut loin in half so that you have 2 roasts approximately 4 - 4 1/2 pound each.
Coat each roast with prepared yellow mustard and apply your favorite Pork Rub. Allow roast to sit for 20-30 minutes to allow the mustard/rub to dry. In the meantime fire up the smoker.
Place the roasts in the smoker and smoke for 2 1/2 - 3 hours until meat thermometer reaches 145 degrees F. 

In the meantime make the Mahogany Sauce, the ingredients may seem strange but man what a sauce! 

*Mahogany Sauce:*
3 strips bacon, diced 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
3 cloves chopped garlic
1 cup grape or raspberry jam 
1 cup catsup 
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar 
2 tablespoons of your favorite whiskey

Saute bacon and onion until onion is tender then add garlic and saute for another minute. Drain bacon drippings from skillet. Add grape jam, catsup, vinegar and whiskey. Simmer for 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Makes 2-1/2 cups.

When the Pork loin reaches 145 degrees F. apply the Mahogany Sauce and smoke for another 30 minutes. Remove roasts from the smoker and allow them to rest for 15-20 minutes. I usually tent the roasts with aluminum foil at this point. Slice roast and serve with remaining Mahogany sauce on the side.

*NOTE:* The original recipe did not have the garlic or the whiskey. Even without these additional ingredients this sauce is still fantastic.


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 18, 2005)

Earl,

I can honestly say that I've never even thought to use grape or any other flavor jam in a sauce recipe. I can see, though, how it would be a great substitute for the brown sugar found in many of the more "ordinary" recipes. I'm intrigued, to say the least, and I'm gonna try this on my next roast.

That's what I love about this forum...Every time I log on, I find something new & tasty to try! Thanks for the tip.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll admit that I thought this was a strange recipe when it was given to me by a good ol' Texas boy.

I made the Mahogany Sauce one day with seedless Raspberry Jam for one of my daughters (she just loves raspberrys). She said that the 'que sauce was so good with the raspberry jam in it  she wanted to take the leftover sauce home with her so she could use it on toast.  Strange child-takes after her mom when she thinks like that!!   :shock:  :P


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi There *Earl D-*

I throw Pork Loins in my smoker on a regular basis but the next time I do I will be trying your Mahogany Sauce.This sounds delicioso and is simple and quick.

Thanks,

ranger72 8)


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 21, 2005)

hmm i have put apple jelly in a mop once when i was out of apple juice

that mahogany sauce sounds like it would be good on ribs to


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 22, 2005)

I've got a Pork Loin sitting in my chest freezer just that size.  I've been contemplating what to do with it.................I believe you may have answered that question!   :D


----------



## Dutch (Jul 26, 2005)

Glad to have helped!!  :lol:


----------



## wynn_richards (Aug 13, 2005)

That sauce sounds good on Corn Flakes  for goodness sake!  Wow, Earl, I am going to play with this one for sure. Meat Loaf, Butt, Shoulder, anything would be a great sauce.

Thanks for the recipe!

Wynn


----------



## monty (Aug 13, 2005)

Earl, WOW! Thanks. New to smoking but not for long. Gotta get to the store! Yeeeehaaaww! Monty


----------



## wynn_richards (Sep 5, 2005)

Earl,

Did this up with a pork loin as you suggested, all I can say is thank you very much!!!!  Man the sauce made the pork loin.

My mother in law just went crazy!  Did some smoked sweet potatoes with it and it was gone!

The only thing different I did was pull at 160 degrees.  I think I read where the pork council boys said it was ok to pull earlier (like you said - 145 degrees) but I just didn't want to make mom sick.  She just went hog wild on this one.

Can't wait to make it again!

Wynn


----------



## Dutch (Sep 5, 2005)

Glad she liked it Wynn. I know what you mean about the pork temp. My moms' digestive system doesn't handle pork very well unless it's done to 160* or better.

Here's an idea to try with them smoked sweet 'taters-remove the skins and mash well, stir in about 1/4 - 1/2 cup of Mahogany Sauce. Top off with some real butter and some salt and pepper to taste. MMMMmmmm!

Now look what you did Wynn- you done went and made me hungry, now I'll have to go raid the fridge and see if there are any of last nights pork ribs left!!  :)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

Earl,
     Thanks for the Mahogany Sauce recipe! It really sounds good. I have copied it into my book and will certainly put it to good use. I also want to try the rasberry version. (My wife is crazy about rasberries).

Bill


----------



## Dutch (Aug 13, 2006)

Since we have a number of new members, I thought I would refresh some recipes that have been hiding in the back pages.  Here is one of my family favorites.  Enjoy!


----------



## monty (Aug 13, 2006)

Even the older members appreciate reminders like this! Thanks Dutch! Today I have a pork butt in the smoker and am trying Jamison's "Southern Succor Pork Rub", published in their "Smoke and Spice" book.  Mixed up a batch and we'll see how it works!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## illini (Aug 20, 2006)

I particularly like this subject.    Pork Loin is one of my favorites because it freezes and reheats well for a quick meal.    I need to know from you distinguished gentlemen how long it would take at 225* to cook to 165 internal.    I have company coming and have always used the grill.    Now with the new smoker it wont be going on the grill!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## cheech (Aug 20, 2006)

Dutch you never cease to amaze me with your wealth of knowledge, vast resource of recipes, and energy that you put into this forum. Thanks so much for this recipe. Just when I think that we have used all the good ingredients you offer something like this.

Thanks


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Dutch, 
That's very similar to a recipe we use here in the mid-Atlantic for Swedish meatballs except we use chili sauce (in a jar) instead of ketchup.  For a quick buffet line item, take a crock pot, throw in some frozen meatballs, 1 jar of grape jelly to 1 jar of chili sauce.  For an extra treat, use lil' smokies instead of meatballs.  They'll be the first things gone!!  I will definitely try this on a loin!  Never thought of it for that, thanks for wake up call!!


----------



## az_redneck (Sep 8, 2006)

New guy here - Recipe sounds awesome. I just put up a batch of Prickly Pear Jelly. Might try it with that. Also, I make Mesquite Jelly. How awesome would that be? I copied it to my recipe book.Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Sep 8, 2006)

Az_Redneck, Welcome to SMF. Traditional Mahogany Sauce calls for grape jam, but I've made it with seedless raspberry jelly ('cuz I have a daughter that's a raspberry freak) and homemade plum preserves. So use what ya got and make it your own (But ya gotta try it with the grape jam sometime).

Please take a few moments and visit the "Roll Call" forum and tell us a bit about yourself.

Thanks!


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's what Dutch's stuffed loin looks like. (These are Tenderloins, however!)

Jefferson


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2006)

Jefferson!!! You're still kicking!! Man, haven't seen you on the boards for a while. I hope things have just kept you busy and not some bug keeping you down and away from SMF. 

Great looking pork tenderloins!! BTW, I really think you need to use more pepper in your rub!! :P


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2006)

Jeff, just read your remarks on the "Finishing Sauce" thread. Hope things have improved for you dad.

You do realise don't you, that your super fast computer is now obsolete?? :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL!  Yep, it probably became antiquated as I was removing the plastic from the packages!!!  My old one was hitting the 6 year mark (although I had made several upgrades) and I really wanted to build my own from an new empty ATX Case, up.  As with anything in life, it always nicer knowing you built it yourself!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Nov 11, 2006)

Well it's been close to a year since I've done this recipe and one of the daughters has asked me to fix it for dinner this Sunday.  Seems that she has a new boy friend that she wants to impress with her fathers cooking!  :roll: 

The lad has got a couple of things running in his favor
   #1-he's dating my little girl
   #2-he's from Tennessee, so I know he was raised learning manners
   #3-he appreciates good cooking
   #4-he's VERY impressed with my pistol collection!!  :shock:


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2007)

Dutch,

I did my first loin this weekend and I had a bit too much cumin in the rub for me  :cry: but your sauce brought it right out of it!!  It is the best sauce I have tasted.

Keep up the good work!!

Thanks,
MDK


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 8, 2007)

MDK,

I swear, I'm gonna have to break down and post my secret Pork Rub!

Regardless of what anyone may tell you.................DO NOT use Chili Powder or Cumin in a Pork Rub!!!!!

Look at the Rub on those Loins............none of the above is in it.  Brisket, is an entirely different matter.

Jeff


----------



## ultramag (Jan 8, 2007)

If only we had the Secret Pork Rub Batman!  ;)

I don't use cumin, but no Chili Powder? I was looking at them loins above and that is different looking rub. It almost looks like Italian seasoning like for Italian steaks. Might just be the pic.

Anyway, I got my pencil and paper ready. No saving this one on the puter. If it ever leaks out I'm talking hard copy Brother!


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 9, 2007)

To the Bat Poles!!!!!!!   :lol:   You crack me up, Ultra!

Actually, it's NOTHING like any italian seasoning, don't let the herbs I use, throw ya - that's not oregano.   Intrigued?

And yes, NO Chili Powder, either.  I know alot of "Commercial" pork rubs use it, but it is not necessary and honestly, the use of it makes it taste like EVERY OTHER pork rub out there.  I want my pork to speak for itself and not be seasoned like it was a Brisket.

I'm still, weighing if my posting it will hurt Tulsa Jeff's sales.   I don't want to do that.  I use this rub on everything pork (ribs, butts, hams, etc.).

We'll see.

Holy Dilemma, Batman!

Jeff


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds fantastic Dutch. First time I heard of making a sauce with grape jelly I thought they were pullin' my leg but I tried it and it's quite wonderful. 

Grape jelly and bottled chilli sauce (kind of a lumpy ketchup) make a great sauce for snack meatballs for you superbowl party! And they go great with beer!

Debi


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 8, 2007)

quietly in the shadows to pounce on that pork rub...sshhh, don't make a sound, keep on the lookout...


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 8, 2007)

Ever since the change over the Scratch N Sniff feature hasn't been working. But if you look real close you can see some of the contents of that rub Ultramag. 

Shoot Florida is just a hop, skip, and jump away. Let's fly the bat plane down and pick up that recipe! We'll form a posse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and see if he gives it up then!

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag (Feb 8, 2007)

Good idea PC. I think we are equipped to finally get the rub recipe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Give it up and no one gets hurt FlaJeff!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 16, 2007)

Dutch, I smoked up three loins for a dinner at the Mrs. work. She doesn't like much vinegar in her sauces, but everyone else said they liked it or loved it. So you're getting another set of thumbs up for your mohogany sauce 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









It's about time for you to crack open the ol recipe safe and share another one of Dutch's great recipe's.. or you can go to Florida and get that special rub recipe that "someone" won't let loose of.

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2007)

You telling me that you haven't seen my recipe for Chocolate Fudge Pecan Pie in the Desserts thread??!


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 16, 2007)

Now that's just not fair!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 16, 2007)

... ummmmm uhhh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .. nope, I don't eat or make a lot of deserts so I don't make it in there very often.. are you _SURE_ you've posted that one?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah it's there, it was posted in Ultramag's Buttermilk Pecan Pie thread. I just moved it to it own thread.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2007)

What's not fair, Theresa??


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 16, 2007)

Your recipe is there now,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 it wasn't when I first read the above thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for moving it over


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 14, 2007)

i just saw the top 3 posts & i do know ( ya heard it from a texas boy) - i have heard of splitting meat & sewing in  texas mesquite jelly or mesquite jalapeno jelly or my fave idea ( haven't tried it yet) mesquite bean mesquite smoked pecan jelly w/ shiner beer- ya gotta 'member we cooked anything & ever'thin' in texas & still do ( if it sit still long enough) - but over mesquite or pecan ... ya know it's good , if ya got patience (or if ya got patients- they call ya doc)....


----------



## texan (Jul 8, 2007)

Should I post how I cook pork loin for the masses here or should I start another thread?  By masses, I'm talking 100 people with all the trimmings?


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm sure it would be easier to follow your story in a new thread Texan. 100+ is a nice crowd. Give us the story and pics if you have em.


----------



## texan (Jul 8, 2007)

Can do....


----------



## Dutch (Jul 10, 2007)

Texan, The best place to post that thread is in the "Caterings and Large Group Gathering" Forum. Shoot if it warrants it, I'll even make it a sticky post.


----------



## lovinsmokin (Jan 19, 2008)

Going to try this tonight/tomorrow...what is the best temp to try and keep the smoker at? (and about how long should it take?) I have the same, a 9 lb loin.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 19, 2008)

Between 225* and 250*. 225* would be better though. Don't worry about the time, worry about temperature. Smoke to 155* and foil. 
If time is a big deal though a ball park idea is 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 21, 2008)

I know I said in an earlyer post I wasent going to cook this weekend, well, this recipie has been stuck in my mind since I joined. I followed Dutches recipie and cooking methods to a tee and this really was outstanding! Especially that sauce! 

The only thing I did different was pull the meat off at 155. My questions are:
What does Dutch mean by "Tent the meat with foil"?

I pulled the meat off the smoker at 155. I let it rest for 10 min and when I checked it again it was 145. I thought the meat temp rises after it sits.?

Heres some pics


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 21, 2008)

Tent and foil. Is basically wrapping in foil. If in a pan then you would foil the pan leave a little corner open. If this is done the temps will rise.


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 21, 2008)

Hummm, maybey I tented it wrong....I covered it in foil on the pan.....regardless, It was GOOD!


----------



## rustyreel (Feb 25, 2008)

I did the pork loin with mahogany sauce. It turned out ok 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 but didn't have that pink ring around the outside as seen in the previous post. How is that obtained.
 The sauce was the big winner!!!

Thanks 

*Still a rookie trying to play in  the big league*.


----------



## richtee (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...40270#poststop


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 10, 2008)

That's too funny. Sauce sounds awsome. Not too strange really, have used jams and jellies for sweet 'n' sour sauces before. Definitely want to try this. Thanks Dutch.


----------



## pitrow (Mar 13, 2008)

Tried the mahogany sauce yesterday on my smoked pork loin. Very good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paddfoot (May 11, 2008)

that was an impressive article, its great to know the science behind the finesse,


----------



## boardjockey (Jun 29, 2008)

I know Dutch's recipe's for pork loin, sausage stuffed and the one with Mahogany sauce have been on here for quite a while with spectacular results. We finally tried both out, with 2 butts and a few slabs of ribs. Dutch....the whole neighborhood thanks you. Here are some pics of the cook.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

reported this one...

OK...there was a spam post right above me that I reported. lol
Now it's gone.


Kyle, your Qview looks awesome!!!!


----------



## teleburst (Jul 14, 2008)

I use both in mine, but I'll let you in on my little secret (already disclosed in the rub topic). Sumac. When you use sumac, it mellows out both of those ingredients. It seems to complement both powders because it's on the sweet side but still has similarities to the flavor profiles of both of them.

It worked great for my Boston butt.

If you PM me with your address, I'll send you some for you to try. I'd be interested in an outside opinion.


----------



## wlkwichita (Jun 9, 2010)

Found it!! thanks!


----------



## danelmore (Jun 9, 2010)

deleted


----------



## dalton (Feb 28, 2011)

anybody tried this mahogany sauce with pulled pork??

wonder how it would be?

I am doing a luncheon for clients tomorow and was thinking of serving this sauce as an option

dalton


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 28, 2011)

Man that sounds good.. I think i am going to have to try this.. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## beerbelley (Jan 28, 2012)

Being new to forum, I would like to thank all the contributors. I have tried the mahogany sauce and it just rocks, everyone who has tasted it falls in love with it.. Thanks again


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the addition of garlic and the whiskey....Gonna mix some up...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looking forward to trying it...Thanks.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 2, 2012)

This recipe is very good by itself, however, I added 2 tbl spoons of prepared horseradish and 1-tbl spoon of worcestershire sauce and some hot pepper juice. Gave it a nice and tangy/twangy twist.......You can use dill pickle juice rather than pepper juice if you prefer it less hot....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....


----------



## jalan43 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't want to change a thing! That sounds wonderful. We eat about three pork loins a month and I'm trying that recipe next time!


----------



## rv camp cook (Jan 6, 2013)

I will have to try this it sound so good. Thanks


----------



## keninnavarre (Feb 2, 2013)

We had this tonight, so good. Thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mr. Dutch,

I made this tonight in the oven at 350* (too much snow on the ground to dig out the WSM, we had 14") and it cooked pretty quickly to 155*. I brushed the mahogany sauce afterward and let it bake about 10 more minutes....Let me tell you, this was fantastic. such nice flavor!! This one is a keeper!! Thank you so much for a wonderful recipe!!

appwsmsmkr1


----------



## harryset (Jun 16, 2013)

I stole your Mahogany Sauce recipe!  It has now become known around me house as "Harry's Better-than-sex" sauce.

?? Question??

After you take out two tbls of Jack Daniels, what do you do with the rest of it?


----------



## tenner867 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am glad to see this post of pork lions and a sauce to go with it. I will be trying it very soon


----------



## gatorbrawler (Jun 20, 2013)

This recipe sounds amazing. This is what I will be doing the next time I fire up my smoker. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## angusmcintosh (Jul 7, 2013)

Tried  the Mahogany Sauce (minus the garlic) .... on my first smoked Pork Loin tonight. The sauce was SPECTACULAR! Thank you!

Angus


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 14, 2013)

@Dutch , I just smoked a 5 pound pork loin with your Mahogany and it was a Homerun! Everyone loved it! Thanks again for the recipe!!! Here is a pic of the finished product! View media item 239347


----------



## eric payne (Oct 10, 2013)

Local butcher was having one heck of a sale on pork loin, so we bought 20-something pounds. We cut some roasts and 10 pairs of chops out of most of it, but kept one-half of one of the loins intact, leaving me in search of some inspiration.

Don, as soon as I read your recipe, I knew I found it.

While I stuck, pretty much, to your recipe, I did make a few minor changes. I omitted the whiskey from the sauce (I used grape jam, BTW). While the sauce was reducing, I tasted it and it needed... _something_, possibly because of the whiskey omission. I squeezed in the juice of one small lemon, re-tasted, and that was it.

The reason I dropped the whiskey: For smoking, I used a pretty-much-even mix of apple wood and "Jack Daniels Whiskey Barrel Smoking Chips" -- the remains of broken down oak barrels formerly used to store Jack Daniels whiskey.

Manohman... with some mashed potatoes and bacon-wrapped smoked asparagus bundles... we stuffed ourselves, silly.

Eric Payne
Lawrenceville, GA


----------



## trish6103 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to give this a try with some Crown Maple and see what happens.

Please don't tell my husband I'm hitting up his bottle for yet another recipe.


----------



## phil129 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting this recipe Dutch.  Made this earlier in the week and wow!  That sauce is fantastic, great flavor and compliments the pork very well.  We made so much Im still eating it for lunch today, not that its a bad thing.

Thanks again

Phil


----------



## mattw (Feb 9, 2014)

Love the mahogany sauce. I used Crown Royal Maple


----------



## grizz5212 (Sep 28, 2014)

New to the forum and this thread caught my eye.  Will probably give the mohagany sauce a try this weekend on a pork loin using a blackberry chipotle jelly instead of grape.  Quick question, has anyone used this sauce on duck?  Seems like it might work well with a smoked or rotisseried duck.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2014)

I have not tried it on Duck but there is no reason it wouldn't be good. Duck is strong enough to stand against the sauce. I would try Blueberry Preserves with Duck...JJ


----------



## slimc (Dec 9, 2014)

I just used the mahogony recipe and it was amazing, weird combo but worked nicely. I used grape jam and no whiskey, but followed recipe otherwise













IMG_7472.JPG



__ slimc
__ Dec 9, 2014
__
pork-tenderloin



















IMG_7471.JPG



__ slimc
__ Dec 9, 2014
__
pork-tenderloin



















IMG_7470.JPG



__ slimc
__ Dec 9, 2014
__
pork-tenderloin


----------



## meathead14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Dutch, I am new to the forum and I just got my first electric smoker. My wife wants me to do a pork loin roast for the families Christmas dinner and I would love to blow them away with this but I'm a little apprehensive due to my lack of experience.  Can you tell me what kind of smoker you used and at what temp? And what kind of wood you used? Thanks for sharing


----------



## slimc (Dec 25, 2014)

meathead14 said:


> Hi Dutch, I am new to the forum and I just got my first electric smoker. My wife wants me to do a pork loin roast for the families Christmas dinner and I would love to blow them away with this but I'm a little apprehensive due to my lack of experience. Can you tell me what kind of smoker you used and at what temp? And what kind of wood you used? Thanks for sharing


A little late responding here but I would keep your damper open half way, don't soak your chips ( I have a MES [masterbuild electric smoker] and never soak my chips). Electric is pretty simple, for less fatty foods use your water pan or add apple juice to it to keep the meat moist. I always cooked at 225 degrees on mine. normall it would take about 3-4 hours for me to do a loin, my MES has an internal probe so I know what temp the meat is without having to open the door. Don't open the door unless you HAVE TO, just put chips in through side if you need to replenish. to use an old smoker quote "if you're looking, you ain't cooking"


----------



## slimc (Dec 25, 2014)

meathead14 said:


> Hi Dutch, I am new to the forum and I just got my first electric smoker. My wife wants me to do a pork loin roast for the families Christmas dinner and I would love to blow them away with this but I'm a little apprehensive due to my lack of experience. Can you tell me what kind of smoker you used and at what temp? And what kind of wood you used? Thanks for sharing


Oh and I would use apple wood chips or alder chips, hickory is very strong so I stay away from it


----------



## meathead14 (Dec 25, 2014)

Success! Used a mixture of apple and mesquite chips. Everyone REALLY loved the mahogany sauce it was all delicious.  Thanks for helping make this dinner a success!!


----------



## hoke (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a grandson who can not eat ketchup can you make  this without


----------



## slimc (Sep 23, 2015)

Here are the results of my mahogony loin, this is the 3rd time i've made this

View media item 425820
View media item 425821
View media item 425822
View media item 425823
View media item 425824
View media item 425825
View media item 425826


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 6, 2016)

Made the sauce as a finish, didn't use it during the smoke as I had trouble keeping the temps up and finished in the oven.View media item 498012


----------



## chuckybrown (May 12, 2018)

I cooked a pork loin today using this recipe.  Man, it turned out fantastic.  The sauce just set it all off. 

I suggest this for any level of experience.


----------

